# Voice Over Artist.



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello,

I am offering myself to record voice overs for members of the board or anyone who needs them for Halloween. I just started out, but I do have a sample I did for a blogradio show called "All Things Phantom Of The Opera" as The Phantom himself. I have been a seasoned actor since I was six years of age. (I am 21 now)

I am very flexible, and will do most work for free if it's voice alone.


However, should you need music and sound effects mixed in, I can do all of that, including giving you the tracks solo without music and or effects etc for $25.00 (Hey, i'm a poor student trying to get his theater arts degree at C.C.S.F) 

Here is said sample. I can do male and female voices, accents....etc. 

YouTube - Voice-over for "All Things Phantom" radio show.

A scene as The Phantom.. YouTube - Dressing Room Confrontation.



You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

wow very professional. I would be very interested in your services and would be happy to provide donations to a starving artist as well as due credit.
I will email you.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I like that you used the Phantom Manor music at the beginning.

;-)


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

wow let me get a script together...that sound great!


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Just email me, and I will gladly help!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Fiyero, i just shot you an PM.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh my God that voice is awesome!


----------

